# Waxing Vs Shaving



## The Oak 2009

*Hair Removal*​
Waxing 3924.07%Shaving 7747.53%Hair Removal Cream Etc4628.40%


----------



## The Oak 2009

Have tried waxing Chest, Back and Shoulders once before and was too sore! Even though it does leave you smooth and lasts for a good few weeks.

Shaving seems to be a pain in the ass though as has to be done once a week and can be quite time consuming.

Was just wondering what all the other lads are doing for hair removal - do I need to just 'man - up' and wax or am I using the wrong grooming kit or something?

Cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG

i find the only place that hurts to get waxed is chest ....veet is easiest .


----------



## the_almighty

I personaly use veet doesn't last as long but its not as painful as waxing


----------



## Beasted

I've been waxed all over before a bled from the pores under the arms and down below! bloody painful too.

I can't use veet cause I get rashes so easily.

Can only shave but have to use a electric razor for legs and down below to avoid spot rashes!

I wish there was another way


----------



## Taylor25

where do you get veet?


----------



## Glassback

Wax = GAY

Shave = Straight


----------



## NorthernSoul

hair removal cream? does it actually work and how much is it?


----------



## Veela

Tried veet but always ended up getting the last few hairs with the razor.

It doesn't take that long just a few extra minutes in the shower.


----------



## Pictor

I remember the first time I use a hair removal cream, I walked in to boots with the intention of getting veet but there was a big display for some new brand for 'thick stubborn dark hair' so thought I'll give that ago. I can't remember now but it said something like apply and leave for 5 mins! So whacked aload on and started the count down after about 1 minute it stated to burn then after another 30 seconds or so it got pretty bad and I started to panic so I washed it all off. I was left with burns and blisters all over my bollox!

Worst thing is I normally shave and have no problems what so ever but I was going on a 3rd date and things were going good and thought tonights the night type thing and thought I better have a tidy up! Anyway I've never used a hair removal cream since!


----------



## NorthernSoul

It will burn since it's bleech lol

But im still unsure if it actually works or not, i might try some lol


----------



## ausbuilt

Sean91 said:


> It will burn since it's bleech lol
> 
> But im still unsure if it actually works or not, i might try some lol


veet works, really well.

BUT

You guys are all barking up the wrong tree- LASERING is the BOMB!

smooth (unlike shaving) finish, long lasting (like waxing), NO INGROWNS (UNLIKE waxing..)


----------



## G-man99

I get waxed for free :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack

Veet for me chest, get female friend to shave my back, and use electric shaver for balls


----------



## Kaleem

Hair removal cream or shaving.


----------



## Themanabolic

G-man99 said:


> I get waxed for free :thumbup1:


Where in wrexham does waxing pal ?


----------



## deep85

i got my chest waxed by my gf buti broke out in serious spots for a week so now i just stick to veet


----------



## bmc

Just use clippers from the neck down I'm hairy as fcuk does my head in

Tried veet burned my chest and it only last a couple of days

Never been waxed might give my back a try to see what it's like


----------



## retro-mental

Glassback said:


> Wax = GAY
> 
> Shave = Straight


Altho I like your comment can shaving really be classed as straight ?

I have trimmed before but not gone whole hog and bicced my chest, What does that make me ?


----------



## vern172

Got waxed once, sod that never again i had to wear a bandage wrapped round my chest and back for a couple of weeks it was that sore!!! shaving ftw


----------



## Thug-Nasty

Chest and back waxed legs arms a number 3-4 clipper


----------



## retro-mental

big ste said:


> ste thats some funny ****, Its funny coz i have done the same thing. Was in the missus girly draw looking for something and she had some nair in there, I though fvck it lets nair my balls to get them silky smooth. I put aload on and sat in the bedroom with me pants round me ankles and it started to burn and i mean burn like i had teabagged the sun so i ran into the bathroom and plopped um over the sink and started to scrub it off, Little did i know that rubbing it into the skin makes it worse and cold water seemed like putting hot water on sunburn. the missus came up to find me panicing, running round the bathroom with me jeans round my ankles and nair on my balls and cryed with laughter
> 
> I got it off in the end but it had burnt blisters in the creases of me nut sack and a bit ontop where i was tryimg to trim back the hair to get an extra cm or 2 ( we have all done it ) for weeks after everything i got a hard on it split !!!!
> 
> Worst thing is I normally shave and have no problems what so ever but I was going on a 3rd date and things were going good and thought tonights the night type thing and thought I better have a tidy up! Anyway I've never used a hair removal cream since!


ste thats some funny ****, Its funny coz i have done the same thing. Was in the missus girly draw looking for something and she had some nair in there, I though fvck it lets nair my balls to get them silky smooth. I put aload on and sat in the bedroom with me pants round me ankles and it started to burn and i mean burn like i had teabagged the sun so i ran into the bathroom and plopped um over the sink and started to scrub it off, Little did i know that rubbing it into the skin makes it worse and cold water seemed like putting hot water on sunburn. the missus came up to find me panicing, running round the bathroom with me jeans round my ankles and nair on my balls and cryed with laughter

I got it off in the end but it had burnt blisters in the creases of me nut sack and a bit ontop where i was tryimg to trim back the hair to get an extra cm or 2 ( we have all done it ) for weeks after everything i got a hard on it split !!!!

Worst thing is I normally shave and have no problems what so ever but I was going on a 3rd date and things were going good and thought tonights the night type thing and thought I better have a tidy up! Anyway I've never used a hair removal cream since!


----------



## massmansteve

GEt Veet from the pound shop, not plesent and leaves rash in arms and in creases, but works. then use gilette special for other more sensative areas ;0


----------



## moby1991

i got on of those philips laser hair removers check it out there good, telegraph reveiwed it against the more expensive one and it came out on top heres the review - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsored/7634362/Philips-Lumea-vs-TRIA-Hair-removal.html- http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsored/7634362/Philips-Lumea-vs-TRIA-Hair-removal.html , my dad said said buy it because its cheper then going to get it done from the shop and it works on all skin tones


----------



## Jaymond0

Veela said:


> Tried veet but always ended up getting the last few hairs with the razor.
> 
> It doesn't take that long just a few extra minutes in the shower.


My chest hair's so friggin stubborn. Normal veet hair removal cream doesnt work even if i leave it on for 30 mins or re-apply.

Waxing just makes me bleed for hours so shaving is the only way for me. Unless there are stronger creams out there??


----------



## moby1991

Jaymond0 said:


> My chest hair's so friggin stubborn. Normal veet hair removal cream doesnt work even if i leave it on for 30 mins or re-apply.
> 
> Waxing just makes me bleed for hours so shaving is the only way for me. Unless there are stronger creams out there??


try that hair removing cream jolen


----------



## bmc

Jaymond0 said:


> My chest hair's so friggin stubborn. Normal veet hair removal cream doesnt work even if i leave it on for 30 mins or re-apply.
> 
> Waxing just makes me bleed for hours so shaving is the only way for me. Unless there are stronger creams out there??


30mins?????

Are you sure you didn't buy veet moisturiser

When I left it on my chest for about 10mins I was burned to fook


----------



## Muhonu

i just shave, i dont bother waxing


----------



## HJL

I have veeted my chest, but now im getting a bit older, im getting hair on my lower chest. this has caused me a predicament.

I'l look like a tit with a smooth chest and hairy abs with a fkin line where the hair stops? But il have to veet the whole of my uppr body (arms inc) for there not to be a "line" where hair stops and begins.

If i let my veeted or shaved hair grow, it comes back with thick ends, unlike normal hair that is thinner and tapered at the end, i asume this occurs in everyone.

any advice? dont wana be a monkey, but also not to veet my entire body every week! Im not even big, dont do it for comps, jst didnt liek the hair on my chest!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

I just shave me chest when i do me face its the norm now..

Wax to much chew on and knacks, veets stings like hell, but thats me, bloody hate body hair... The person who comes up with somit good will be a billionaire.


----------



## ThreeOne

Boots sensitive hair removal cream works really well and leaves no rash! My ex used to use it on her lady garden all the time and it never bothered her and she had very sensitive skin indeed.


----------



## massmansteve

you need to ditch the fregging sponge and use a green pad for cleaning the dishes, coomes of lovely then, get an nice exfoliatite too


----------



## Big Kris

I shave my chest and abbs, have tried to wax my chest once and never ever ever ever ever did i say ever again!! It hurts so much


----------



## Unlucky Luke

Oh dear i made a joke to my flatmate i'd let her wax my chest and by the looks of this post i hope she never takes that seriously.


----------



## Big Kris

Unlucky Luke said:


> Oh dear i made a joke to my flatmate i'd let her wax my chest and by the looks of this post i hope she never takes that seriously.


It was my mum that blagged me in to it, she said it wouldnt hurt so i gave it a go.

As she pulled she didnt do it hard enough and only did half and had to pull again

I followed with "Mother you do that again im gonna give you a left hook" haha


----------



## big steve

i wish i had a bit of hair on my chest!


----------



## madmuscles

big steve said:


> i wish i had a bit of hair on my chest!


----------



## RiZzah

The only place I need to shave is my face and balls:/

No chest hair, back hair etc.. I consider myself lucky 

26 now so I can't see me suddenly getting any!


----------



## Beats

ausbuilt said:


> veet works, really well.
> 
> BUT
> 
> You guys are all barking up the wrong tree- LASERING is the BOMB!
> 
> smooth (unlike shaving) finish, long lasting (like waxing), NO INGROWNS (UNLIKE waxing..)


Do you do that yourself with one of them ones you can buy in argos etc.. or you get it done by a pro?


----------



## Guest

Ive done both, shaved eletric and waxed, obviously waxing is better but due to the pain i now shave.

I use a phillips body hair shaver does job quite well, but the strange thing is i dont do it all the time, so i feel weird a fuk when my chest area is bald


----------



## JusNoGood

Does it not itch when you save?


----------



## Guest

JusNoGood said:


> Does it not itch when you save?


I think theres a difference with body electic/rechargable shaver and wet shave, im sure wet/shave is more problematic


----------



## Fat

Doesn't laser cost thousands?


----------



## ki3rz

Shave all over with a razor, only problem, I always come out in spots on my chest.


----------



## xkrdan

big ste said:


> I remember the first time I use a hair removal cream, I walked in to boots with the intention of getting veet but there was a big display for some new brand for 'thick stubborn dark hair' so thought I'll give that ago. I can't remember now but it said something like apply and leave for 5 mins! So whacked aload on and started the count down after about 1 minute it stated to burn then after another 30 seconds or so it got pretty bad and I started to panic so I washed it all off. I was left with burns and blisters all over my bollox!
> 
> Worst thing is I normally shave and have no problems what so ever but I was going on a 3rd date and things were going good and thought tonights the night type thing and thought I better have a tidy up! Anyway I've never used a hair removal cream since!


LOL im pretty sure hair removal creams tell you NOT to go anywhere near your bollocks or nipples i did it on my nipples and the ****ers started scabbing over lol


----------



## Nickthegreek

shaving! Use phillips body groom . does the job and no spots either!


----------



## xkrdan

Nickthegreek said:


> shaving! Use phillips body groom . does the job and no spots either!


does it work well down below as well (no ****)


----------



## Hendrix

Shaving on the balls, takes 20 secs in the shower, no iritation even on very sensitive skin (like me). Don't even need gel/foam


----------



## xkrdan

hendrix said:


> Shaving on the balls, takes 20 secs in the shower, no iritation even on very sensitive skin (like me). Don't even need gel/foam


you are brave mate very brave to the point where you deserve man points!


----------



## Hendrix

xkrdan said:


> you are brave mate very brave to the point where you deserve man points!


:lol:Honestly mate, the first time getting rid took ages. Then keeping it smooth takes no time, the skin is naturally very soft, razor and skin, easier than face. Could never go back to all that bush.


----------



## Guest

hot wax the best let it rip and i get it for free as well  and lazer removing is better but not free  . all you soft lads shaving hahahahahhaa


----------



## FemaleWarrior

*Lazer*

is a long, expensive process and feels like someone is snapping a rubber band on your skin - long term results brilliant

*Waxing*

Painful -- not for sensitive bits, and causes annoying ingrowing hairs - cuz the new root grows upside down sometimes - that causes little lumps that resemble blackheads

*Epilation*

Like waxing, but its actually less painful imho (super fast rotating tweezers) this is my preferred choice for my legs heres a good device

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Braun-Silk-%C3%A9pil-Xpressive-Rechargeable-Epilator/dp/B002TOJT2A/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1318978817&sr=1-1

*Creams - veet etc*

They dont work for me and they stink!

*shaving*

ah! the good old mach 3.. cant beat it for super smoothness

-- and theres nothing like totally smooth! :thumb:


----------



## FemaleWarrior

xkrdan said:


> LOL im pretty sure hair removal creams tell you NOT to go anywhere near your bollocks or nipples i did it on my nipples and the ****ers started scabbing over lol


Thats not surprising I mean would you dip your b**lx in a jar of liquid that dissolved hair to nothing? I know I would keep my nipps well clear - not that I have hair on them I hasten to add :laugh:


----------



## Beats

FemaleWarrior said:


> *Lazer*
> 
> is a long, expensive process and feels like someone is snapping a rubber band on your skin - long term results brilliant
> 
> *Waxing*
> 
> Painful -- not for sensitive bits, and causes annoying ingrowing hairs - cuz the new root grows upside down sometimes - that causes little lumps that resemble blackheads
> 
> *Epilation*
> 
> Like waxing, but its actually less painful imho (super fast rotating tweezers) this is my preferred choice for my legs heres a good device
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Braun-Silk-%C3%A9pil-Xpressive-Rechargeable-Epilator/dp/B002TOJT2A/ref=sr_1_1?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1318978817&sr=1-1
> 
> *Creams - veet etc*
> 
> They dont work for me and they stink!
> 
> *shaving*
> 
> ah! the good old mach 3.. cant beat it for super smoothness
> 
> -- and theres nothing like totally smooth! :thumb:


Dont fancy that epilator to be honest tweezing out my chesthair sounds pretty damn painful to me lol


----------



## Twisted

Shaving got a serious chest rug that i had waxed once and it hurt bad!!!! Creams don't work on my rug make it look patchy and hurts the nips.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley

I've only shaved my entire body once, for kicks more than anything. However I have a patch on my quad that never grew back. It's been 5 years now... haha.


----------



## bmc

I shaved last night chest and back with one of those new fusion gillette ones and I'm as smooth as fook and have no rashes as the last time I did it with another razor I was itchy and covered in rashes.....so I'll stick to this now

And I don't care what anybody says it looks better off than on


----------



## FemaleWarrior

Fat said:


> Doesn't laser cost thousands?


No it doesn't, at least not home IPL systems. (intense pulsed light) I have no major bodyhair issues as you can understand being a woman, BUT I hate all my body hair I do have. I was asked to trial this product for 6 months. Which I did, an ALL areas of my body,(except for scalp of course) I highly recommend it. Currently I no longer have ANY grow-back on 90% of my body and the bits that do grow back are extremely fine. Thank god I have finally ditched the razor, and I no longer have re growth (shaving) ingrowing hairs (waxing) or any pain. There is no pain with this. I cannot rate it highly enough. (and no I dont work for Remington!)

p.s. when you laser, make sure you truly dont want to see it again - ever.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Remington-IPL5000-i-LIGHT-Removal-System/dp/B002C1AYEC

FW xx


----------



## switch

Didn't realise so many men are just like women....... oh shave... no wax is better .... veets even betterer ...... your all like girls....

Luckily for me I don't get hair on my smooth chest or perky boobs..........



Glassback said:


> Wax = GAY
> 
> Shave = Straight


hey Glassback your so very clear cut, but I would like to know your view on Veet..... ( Ewen will be watching )


----------



## 2004mark

Funnily enough I used veet for the first time last night. Sack felt a little 'warm' for a few hours, but all in all I was very impressed. Will probably leave the sack to the razor in the future but veet the rest from now on as I get the odd ingrowing hair from shaving.


----------



## switch

2004mark said:


> Sack felt a little 'warm' for a few hours,


I thought I was back on the Jelqing thread for a minute !


----------



## bartonz20let

Dizzee! said:


> Dont fancy that epilator to be honest tweezing out my chesthair sounds pretty damn painful to me lol


I started with my birds epi as i used to wax, once you get through the first few times its all good.

Epi & chest stomach, clippers and razor for the rest - all good.


----------



## dandaman1990

I'm getting my chest waxed next week to see how painful it is hopefully it won't be that painful or il try the cream lol


----------



## DAZ4966

bmc said:


> I shaved last night chest and back with one of those new fusion gillette ones and I'm as smooth as fook and have no rashes as the last time I did it with another razor I was itchy and covered in rashes.....so I'll stick to this now
> 
> And I don't care what anybody says it looks better off than on


As above, with a decent razor, I had no probs. Definitely better to have no body hair, especially on chest/stomach/legs.


----------



## Taxman

I have my chest waxed on the regular along with my snail trail.

It doesn't hurt that much, but i do get a couple of ingrowing hairs from time to time. Been waxing for about six months & it's starting to take longer to grow back.

But i'm currently looking into home lasering.


----------



## Rusty_Mann

shave ... head chest and during comp my legs too... the testees are always shaven incase a lady wants to suck it and see ...


----------



## Big_Idiot

My gf waxes her fanny, million times better than shaving..

And as for myself....i trim the pubic region and shave my balls. chest/**** arent hairy anyway.


----------



## Guest

I've just got myself an epilator. Spent a while choosing and went with a Braun Silk Epil 7. It's really good, Not pain-free, but easily bearable on legs. Wouldn't use it on bikini area lol, sticking with shaving therexx


----------



## The Guvnor

retro-mental said:


> Altho I like your comment can shaving really be classed as straight ?
> 
> I have trimmed before but not gone whole hog and bicced my chest, What does that make me ?


Curious!


----------



## Andy 67

Glassback said:


> Wax = GAY
> 
> Shave = Straight


I love how you can suggest that a bunch of big muscular blokes shaving their legs is in any way more butch than us having them waxed. :lol:


----------



## Fleg

Neither! Veet all the way!


----------



## Lazyballs

Fook the shaving guys I done my chest and back for the heat in work . and ther is 2 da 4 hairs growing out of one hole . so no more shaving for me veet nx time for me . Franki told me veet fleg but I never listened


----------



## leeds_01

shaving is for real men

i do balls/pubes alongside upper body all the time - smooooooooth classics


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

shave all the way , never been waxxed but if a nice hot girl does it then id be happy let her do it but im sure it would caine!


----------



## Mowgli

My bird wants to epilate me this weekend.


----------



## Stanley2012

Anyone tired the NoNo hair remover? All over tv and magazines??????? Ment to be painless uses a thermodynamic wire ( what ever the f that is) and lasts longer than saving! Looks good on there website. Really tempted but but costly around 150.


----------



## Katazui

I trim bellow it adds a few inches to the Johnson.


----------



## Dazza

The best way for shaving is with a straight, you have to be ballsy and experienced to pull it off mind.

But it does mean no spots, baby smooth skin and no bring raped over cart prices.

Might try my muhle R41 in a minute, it's the most aggressive de razor you can buy.

Wish me luck.......


----------



## switch

Glassback said:


> Wax = GAY
> 
> Shave = Straight


Lit petrol = CRAZY MUVERFOOKER !


----------



## DigIt

Need to man up, and wax?

....something VERY wrong with that haha


----------



## slunkeh

ausbuilt said:


> veet works, really well.
> 
> BUT
> 
> You guys are all barking up the wrong tree- LASERING is the BOMB!
> 
> smooth (unlike shaving) finish, long lasting (like waxing), NO INGROWNS (UNLIKE waxing..)


How much does lazering cost?


----------



## Kian1980

A lot, stick with waxing


----------



## Rubes

You could try using an epilator.


----------



## chris-taff

I used to wax my bk and the worse part is the neck! Now my missus jumps in the shower with me and shaves my bk for me and i get laid after it in the showr result


----------



## bsmotorsport

Anyone tried sugaring??

http://www.sugarshop.co.uk/index.cfm?content=1&Menu=26


----------



## UKLifter88

For me it's hairy, because I'm straight


----------



## salopmedic

I quite like my ches hair but its not so attractive across my back, shoulders and neck so I fancy giving waxing a bash. Any advice for prewaxing ?


----------



## Porkchop

JammyGit said:


> For me it's hairy, because I'm straight


Bet you'd look awesome in a competition lol


----------



## moreplates

should not use veet .. it is a chemical.. i would rather do painful shaving instead of ruining my skin...... you should keep on doing that too


----------



## big_jim_87

I haven't been waxed in a long time... But I enjoy it lol like the sting and i think I actually get a little turned on by it tbh lol


----------



## MattGriff

Glassback said:


> Wax = GAY
> 
> Shave = GAY


I fixed it for you.


----------



## JaneN40

Beasted said:


> I've been waxed all over before a bled from the pores under the arms and down below! bloody painful too.
> 
> I can't use veet cause I get rashes so easily.
> 
> Can only shave but have to use a electric razor for legs and down below to avoid spot rashes!
> 
> I wish there was another way


Epilator.. if you're tough enough! :lol:


----------



## BraderzJ

Ive used both veet, electric trimmer and manual shaving but never waxed.

Veet: Messy, gave me red rashes around my ribs, used it on my chest as well and wasnt right neat about it so some went on my nipples.. sore as **** and scabbed over!! Veet for me also never gets fully rid of the hair I always have to use an electric trimmer or razor after it anyway so its pointless!

Electric trimmer: A lot faster than manual shaving. Tends not to get rid of all hair though and leaves stubble. Good for the whole body except the balls.

Manual razor: Shaved my pubes the other day with a manual razor.. thought id try go proper smooth so after going along the grain, I went against it. big mistake! SPOTS, SPOTS EVERYWHERE, never again! Manual razor good for the balls and face, thats about it!


----------



## Skye666

...there is sugaring if u can't do waxing....similar but less painful ,

Waxing legs is piece of cake....but the lower region...just never gets easier its always ..agony!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

I shaved my legs for the first time yesterday fvcking cut my legs like 8 times and took fvcking ages never again am I shaving... I'll stick with hair removal cream


----------



## Dark_Ansem

waxing last longer, but shaving is easier and WAY less painful. but waxing can be done by a nice beatutician


----------



## G-man99

Dark_Ansem said:


> waxing last longer, but shaving is easier and WAY less painful. but waxing can be done by a nice beatutician


Speak to any beautician and they will recommend NEVER to shave chest hairs


----------



## Dark_Ansem

G-man99 said:


> Speak to any beautician and they will recommend NEVER to shave chest hairs


I actually get that from my mother and sister as well XD


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dark_Ansem said:


> I actually get that from my mother and sister as well XD


so do we :whistling:


----------



## KBizzle

Veet isn't an option for my chest hair, too thick.. Waxed and shaved it in the past, shaving was fine caused it to grow back itchy though.

Waxing was great but left it spotty for a few days, Didn't have any aloe though...


----------



## fitpeach

Best results from waxing but usually easier for women (I don't know why men seem to find it a big deal) but otherwise removal creams are easier/faster/smoother/longer lasting than shaving less accident prone too (i have found)


----------



## Trevor McDonald

G-man99 said:


> Speak to any beautician and they will recommend NEVER to shave chest hairs


Whys that?


----------



## Sambuca

I waxed back of arms and back and got loads of spots

How I stop that lol


----------



## Chris F

yeah my Mrs did my shoulder backs last week and they have gone spotty,it may have been my lidls own brand cold wax strips.Those Ghetto Hairs


----------



## G-man99

Mey said:


> Whys that?


Something to do with the way the hair is cut at an angle and it will grow back very co****


----------



## funkdocta

Glassback said:


> Wax = GAY
> 
> Shave = Straight


  

Waxing? Shaving? Hair removal? Is this a woman's forum ive stumbled upon by accident??

Unless you have hairy shoulders you shouldnt be waxing anything!


----------



## Fortunatus

veet all day long, veet from boll0cks to neck every so often and keep on top of the chest etc with a blade, although I'm not a ape all over so its manageable


----------



## Dark sim

Veet on the bollock$, you sure? Read plenty about them getting a bit red raw from veet, so don't fancy trying that one.


----------



## Fortunatus

Dark sim said:


> Veet on the bollock$, you sure? Read plenty about them getting a bit red raw from veet, so don't fancy trying that one.


not me, I've done it for years always been absolutely fine, fvck sitting for 30 mins trying to shave them stretching them in ways they shouldn't be stretched, grap the tip and dunk them!


----------



## hometrainer

Have my Back waxed every couple of months 25 Minutes of pain and its all over I shave chest and arms but they need doing every couple of days


----------



## armor king

whats this for a bodybuilding show?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

armor king said:


> whats this for a bodybuilding show?


General vanity!


----------



## FelonE1

I've got a Remington body hair trimmer so I use that. Every Sunday I do chest,back and shave head,face.


----------



## Pictor

FelonE said:


> I've got a Remington body hair trimmer so I use that. Every Sunday I do chest,back and shave head,face.


What about legs/arms?!


----------



## FelonE1

Big Ste said:


> What about legs/arms?!


I trim leg hair every few weeks, don't do arms though as I haven't got particularly hairy arms.


----------



## Pictor

FelonE said:


> I trim leg hair every few weeks, don't do arms though as I haven't got particularly hairy arms.


Same here, well trim legs/arms once every 1-2 months otherwise I look like a right tw4t being smooth everywhere else with hairy legs/arms lol


----------



## FelonE1

Big Ste said:


> Same here, well trim legs/arms once every 1-2 months otherwise I look like a right tw4t being smooth everywhere else with hairy legs/arms lol


A while ago I wet shaved em lol never again, got so itchy it drove me mental haha.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

im as hairy as a monkey ffs,

anybody else that hairy, how do you manage?


----------



## FelonE1

Shave it lol


----------



## Cojocaru

safc49 said:


> im as hairy as a monkey ffs,
> 
> anybody else that hairy, how do you manage?


Don't look that hairy in your pic


----------



## FelonE1

Cojocaru said:


> Don't look that hairy in your pic


He is lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

FelonE said:


> Shave it lol


think i will, have to get a new set of hair clippers. ive some body groomer thing but its slow as fcuk


----------



## FelonE1

safc49 said:


> think i will, have to get a new set of hair clippers. ive some body groomer thing but its slow as fcuk


I'm quite hairy normally but I shave every Sunday and get Mrs to do my back.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

FelonE said:


> I'm quite hairy normally but I shave every Sunday and get Mrs to do my back.


thats what i'll have to do mate. that body groomer i have has a handle attachment so you can do your own back but it's too bloody slow (for me anyway)


----------



## FelonE1

safc49 said:


> thats what i'll have to do mate. that body groomer i have has a handle attachment so you can do your own back but it's too bloody slow (for me anyway)


Yeah first time I'd definitely get the strimmer out then use the body trimmer when it's shorter.


----------



## scottyweights

do use not find shaving itchy? Or do you just not let it grow long enough to get itchy?


----------



## Frandeman

safc49 said:


> im as hairy as a monkey ffs,
> 
> anybody else that hairy, how do you manage?


Shower soap and razor....once a week

Gorilla here


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Frandeman said:


> Shower soap and razor....once a week
> 
> Gorilla here


Sounds very time consuming lol. I take it your Mrs does your back?


----------



## Frandeman

safc49 said:


> Sounds very time consuming lol. I take it your Mrs does your back?


15 min.....she does what i cant reach

Been doing it long time... No going back im affraid...it grows stronger and stronger....


----------



## Frandeman

Use nice moisturiser afterwards

No spots or dry sking


----------



## Pinky

Waxing any day. It lasts longer and its more hygienic. One a month EVERYTHING comes off 

The more you have waxing done the easier it will get as the hair becomes finer so its doesnt hurt to pull it thru the pores. The first couple of times will be a bit sharp but man up dudes  Thought you'll supposed to be Grrrrr!!! Lol


----------



## SickCurrent

The Oak 2009 said:


> Have tried waxing Chest, Back and Shoulders once before and was too sore!


Pain is weakness leaving the body



The Oak 2009 said:


> Was just wondering what all the other lads are doing for hair removal - do I need to just 'man - up'


Yes "man up" and let dat manly hair grow. Men who wax and/or shave are both beta and ghey.

SickC


----------



## Cojocaru

SickCurrent said:


> Pain is weakness leaving the body
> 
> Yes "man up" and let dat manly hair grow. Men who wax and/or shave are both beta and ghey.
> 
> SickC


Says the guy who affiliates himself with the( BATTY CREW ) *joke*

Seriously though, (dat) bit funking gay speak, don't you think


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Misspinky1983 said:


> Waxing any day. It lasts longer and its more hygienic. One a month EVERYTHING comes off
> 
> The more you have waxing done the easier it will get as the hair becomes finer so its doesnt hurt to pull it thru the pores. The first couple of times will be a bit sharp but man up dudes  Thought you'll supposed to be Grrrrr!!! Lol


Got my back waxed a few years ago. I was a guinea pig for my sister in law

Wasn't that bad to be honest apart from breaking out in what looked like a rash. Chest may be worse though


----------



## Pinky

safc49 said:


> Got my back waxed a few years ago. I was a guinea pig for my sister in law
> 
> Wasn't that bad to be honest apart from breaking out in what looked like a rash. Chest may be worse though


Yeah the plucked chicken look, its only because the follicle of the hair was bigger than the pore and its been ripped thru, it usually goes down within a couple of hours as long as you dont out anything on it that contains alcohol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Misspinky1983 said:


> Yeah the plucked chicken look, its only because the follicle of the hair was bigger than the pore and its been ripped thru, it usually goes down within a couple of hours as long as you dont out anything on it that contains alcohol


Mine lasted about a week lol


----------



## Verno

Misspinky1983 said:


> One a month EVERYTHING comes off


 :drool:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Misspinky1983 said:


> Whaaaaaaat?? What did you do to it lol The most ive had mine last is 3 days


Lol nothing


----------



## Pinky

safc49 said:


> Lol nothing


Must have really sensative skin, or you had a reaction to the wax


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Misspinky1983 said:


> Must have really sensative skin, or you had a reaction to the wax


I'm delicate


----------



## Newperson




----------



## Pinky

safc49 said:


> I'm delicate


Awwww bless


----------



## Titleist

I shave or use cream on my upper half - Never downstairs for cream (Made that mistake once :cursing: )

Waxing hurts like a bitch - Could only manage 2 strips on the chest.


----------



## IGotTekkers

I'm a bloke.

That is all.


----------

